# Muttaqin.



## thelilbump

since the whole muttaqin pre order thing a few of you have been asking the difference in soakers so I just thought I'd put it in a thread for all to see, I'd post in fluffly club with the rest of the convo but it might get lost :blush:

So the difference in soakers; The contour soakers are a shaped soaker that are several layers thick and is attached at one end for quick drying. The trifolding soaker is a rectangular shape that you fold into thirds. They both snap in to the nappy.

:thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

i want a muttaqin :( they look lovely but are so expensive :(

x


----------



## SassySami

I loved muttaqin when I was CD'ing.. we will be using them again


----------



## Twiglet

Erm, another question, can I get a mutt that doesn't need a wrap? As I want one!


----------



## thelilbump

they are cute, seems a shame to cover them up though, i currently have a fitted one, going to get the AIO this time round :happydance: The AIO's cut the price down a little too because you don't need the extra expensive of the wrap.


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Erm, another question, can I get a mutt that doesn't need a wrap? As I want one!

lol yea the AIO's


----------



## princessellie

i dont mind one that needs a wrap as i will using them with wool, does no one want to sell me one for cheap :haha:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I'm going to get an AIO and make Liam pay for it :muaha: 

Where do I pre-order, when do I pay etc? As I'll need to sneakily put money in my paypal for it :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

just send me an email and i can give you details etc anytme within the next 5/6 weeks really.


----------



## Twiglet

Okiedokie, I'll make sure to put the money in my paypal this weekend or next weekend and not touch it :cry:

I just want a GN AIO...I liked the look of the zoology print...hmm some decisions to be made. Oh Liam will be so proud that rather than saving I'm spending :haha:

A wedding can wait, nappies cannot!


----------



## thelilbump

deadlines to put orders in is a week sunday (11th) 

GN ....pfft u kno u want the purple tinkerbell :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

donna, how much are they preordered? same price? is it just cos you cant get them here? im confused lol

x


----------



## thelilbump

Same price as what lol? Yea you can't get AIO's here, well not at least until this order arrives :haha: 

You can get info here


----------



## Rachel_C

This is a BAD BAD thread... I want more mutts but I have no pennies :growlmad:


----------



## princessellie

*sigh* why are nappies sooo expensive :( i would have a lot more nappies if i had a lot more money but i dont so i cant :( sooo...preloved anyone?? LOL

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Sorry Ellie, I'm not parting with my mutts! Even when Leyla outgrows them, I'm keeping them. You know people frame football shirts and stuff? Think I'm gonna do that with the mutts :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> Sorry Ellie, I'm not parting with my mutts! Even when Leyla outgrows them, I'm keeping them. You know people frame football shirts and stuff? Think I'm gonna do that with the mutts :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: that brings a whole new meaning to the term 'fluff addict'


----------



## Rachel_C

I have NOT just decided we need an AIO in lime paisley with turquoise minkee inner and I have NOT just PMd Donna about it! I never tell porkies either :blush:


----------



## princessellie

haha mean!!! i want your giraffe one

x


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> I have NOT just decided we need an AIO in lime paisley with turquoise minkee inner and I have NOT just PMd Donna about it! I never tell porkies either :blush:

:nope: no PM's here :angelnot:


----------



## mommyof3co

LOVE mutts!!!!!! I really don't like the trifold soakers though. We have quite a few, they were our 2nd favorite fitteds to Goodmamas


----------



## dippy dee

SSShhhhhh don't tell Jon but there might be a little pm waiting for you lol.


----------



## Rachel_C

mommyof3co said:


> LOVE mutts!!!!!! I really don't like the trifold soakers though. We have quite a few, they were our 2nd favorite fitteds to Goodmamas

What don't you like about the trifold soakers? We just have the contour ones so far.


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> LOVE mutts!!!!!! I really don't like the trifold soakers though. We have quite a few, they were our 2nd favorite fitteds to Goodmamas
> 
> What don't you like about the trifold soakers? We just have the contour ones so far.Click to expand...

Ooo i also want to know why :blush: Michelle (Muttaqin lady) recommends the trifold for the 3sr's as she thinks they give better coverage?


----------



## thelilbump

dippy dee said:


> SSShhhhhh don't tell Jon but there might be a little pm waiting for you lol.

:haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

For the 3sr they do seem better but I also don't like the 3sr lol. They are most def NOT one size!!!! Hayden is quite small and outgrew his at only like 6-7mo??? I have some pics of him in it at 4mo. Yet we still use her medium long and large of other diapers with room to grow...mutts do run small though. But the trifold is just too bulky and a pain to me. I prefer just to snap in the insert and be done with it.


----------



## thelilbump

ahh i didn't think the 3SR's looked too bad tbh when rachels came but could only judge from appearance obviously. We shall wait and see :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah they are made really well, just not one size like they claim. Though I think if I still had mine Hayden might fit now that he thinned out so much, he has such a tiny butt area lol. But when he was chunkier around 6mo there was no way


----------



## Twiglet

Oh well if Moo doesn't fit the OS I've not ordered guess I'll just have to get her another one and keep that for FM2 :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

i'm stuck on which one to get myself now :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Same here! :dohh: Ohh man if I get one in large then I'll have to get one in small for the next...

I might change it from OS to large then in that case...and then when you next order can I pre-order a small?

Edit: Which then means I'd of course have to change to Boho! :dohh: with a pink or chocolate inner :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


well i've just sent over todays orders so if you do want me to change it let me know sooner rather than later :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Hmmm, nope I'll stick with it! Am just gonna get a Boho too :rofl: and pay it off. And not let Liam know :blush:


----------



## boltonlass

Ooh i was trying to avoid this but now ive looked i am hooked - A DOGGY NAPPY - i want it NOW!

Donna will be PMing you once ive figured it all out.


----------



## anothersquish

hahaha yeah I was taken by the doggies...cant wait!


----------



## thelilbump

lol @ doggies!


----------



## boltonlass

Cant decide what colour inner to go with - boring chocolate or bright turquoise or lime......hmmmm


----------



## boltonlass

or orange or red

Too much choice!

Or blue

Damn - my list of what i dont want is shorter than my maybe list!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhhhhh turquoise is lovely!


----------



## boltonlass

Twiglet said:


> Ohhhhhh turquoise is lovely!

Yeah that was the one i was initially drawn to - but then i started thinking about it and now i cant decide:dohh:

Maybe should just go with my gut and stick with turquoise - who cares if it doesnt exactly match!


----------



## saraendepity

the inner fabric isnt showing up :(


----------



## thelilbump

is it the pupp n paw prints one BL?


----------



## thelilbump

The aio sara? 

https://muttaqinbaby.com/aio_fabrics/index2.html


----------



## saraendepity

thanks!


----------



## boltonlass

Ok donna - can i have:

AIO one size
pup and paw
turquoise inner
contour soaker
snaps/serging brown

Thanks very muchly - when/how do we pay?


----------



## thelilbump

boltonlass said:


> Ok donna - can i have:
> 
> AIO one size
> pup and paw
> turquoise inner
> contour soaker
> snaps/serging brown
> 
> Thanks very muchly - when/how do we pay?

yea no probs hunny. This will go to tomorrows order now so will be visable in the customs section of my store from then. You can pay whenever you like between now and delivery :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

:hissy: why dont i have any money?????

when does this finish?

x


----------



## thelilbump

pre orders close 11th april but you don't have to pay until delivery so about 5 weeks latest really.


----------



## princessellie

:even bigger hissy: i dont have any money till 11th may :(

x


----------



## boltonlass

Yeah for new nappies :happydance:

Could get addicted to this custom nappy lark - I dont really go for all those girly nappies (hence the weird doggy turquoise combination!). 

Now if i could just make sense of the weenotions site i would be in trouble :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

hmm I thought the 3SR sizing looked about the same as other nappies tbh. Leyla is usually on the medium rise setting on things (Flips, Weenotions, BGV3 etc) and she's on the middle setting on the mutts too. She's 6 months now and about 19lbs I think, so hopefully they'll last her quite a while.


----------



## mommyof3co

Maybe they have changed the way they are cut, it has been awhile since I had mine. The 3sr has been almost 2yrs lol...wow crazy how fast it goes. I haven't bought the regular kind in about a month. So it's very possible they have changed it now


----------



## thelilbump

I remeber reading something about muttaqins changing last year on cnt i think actually (before i started with them) can't quite remeber what it was tho. I'll investigate when i have some proper time


----------



## Bluetomato

Ok, being a bit dim here, but what does 3SR mean? :blush: Also whats the difference between the 2 soaker styles - is one more absorbant that the other?


----------



## thelilbump

3 step rise - it just means one size basically

The soakers are in the original post brb...


----------



## thelilbump

thelilbump said:


> since the whole muttaqin pre order thing a few of you have been asking the difference in soakers so I just thought I'd put it in a thread for all to see, I'd post in fluffly club with the rest of the convo but it might get lost :blush:
> 
> So the difference in soakers; The contour soakers are a shaped soaker that are several layers thick and is attached at one end for quick drying. The trifolding soaker is a rectangular shape that you fold into thirds. They both snap in to the nappy.
> 
> :thumbup:

here :flower:

Michelle recommends the trifold for the OS AIO's as she thinks they give better coverage


----------



## Bluetomato

thelilbump said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> since the whole muttaqin pre order thing a few of you have been asking the difference in soakers so I just thought I'd put it in a thread for all to see, I'd post in fluffly club with the rest of the convo but it might get lost :blush:
> 
> So the difference in soakers; The contour soakers are a shaped soaker that are several layers thick and is attached at one end for quick drying. The trifolding soaker is a rectangular shape that you fold into thirds. They both snap in to the nappy.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> here :flower:
> 
> Michelle recommends the trifold for the OS AIO's as she thinks they give better coverageClick to expand...

Thankyou, im very tempted to get one......:D


----------



## anothersquish

The more I think about this the more excited Im getting...puppiessssssss!!


----------



## princessellie

im soo confused about this still lol, where it says serging and snaps, what colours is there to pick from? any colours? i really like the tinkerbell one, paul likes the boho blossoms on chocolate, choices choices lol

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Sounds like you're buying one and Paul's buying one then :thumbup:

I didn't specify colours of serging or snaps for mine... I don't actually know what colour they are so Michelle must've picked something that looks right!


----------



## princessellie

ah ok so i can just say whatever matches best? also about the inner, im not sure what colour would go best, i presume i can do the same with that lol, i want either hot pink or baby pink but am not sure which one will look nicer

x


----------



## Rachel_C

I didn't say anything about the serging and snaps, on her site it just says to let her know if you have any preferences so I think she often chooses what she thinks is best. Suppose it's a lot easier when you have everything in front of you!

What is it you can't decide the inner fabric for? If it's the boho, I have the hot pink so can do some photos if you like? I'm sure she'll be happy to choose for you though.


----------



## princessellie

yeh for the boho, i thought for tinkerbell i would have white snaps and serge and am not sure on the inner, maybe yellow if they have it, i cant remember, but paul prefers boho, im not sure though, im not a big fan of the retro big prints, if you could put a pic up that would be brill, i cant really picture it as a nappy iykwim

x


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> im soo confused about this still lol, where it says serging and snaps, what colours is there to pick from? any colours? i really like the tinkerbell one, paul likes the boho blossoms on chocolate, choices choices lol
> 
> x

for serge and snaps you just say any colour, if she has it she'll do it if not she'll go for what she thinks suits best.

I'm getting the boho too, with hot pink inner i think because that looked ace! I want the tinkerbell too but undecided on the inner!


----------



## Rachel_C

Here you go, let me know if you want any different shots!

https://www.moohouse.co.uk/personal/bohopinks.jpg

That's (obviously) the nappy outer. On the right is the contour soaker that snaps into it - it's topped with raspberry pink minkee which is the same as the inner. 

I also have a mutt fitted that is lined with baby pink velour (not the minkee you get with an AIO) but I think the shade of pink is about the same, so I've folded it up on the left so you can see what baby pink looks like with it. 

I've just looked at the snaps and serging on it - the serging is brown on the outside and white on the inner (can't see it much on the minkee). The snaps to adjust the rise are white, as are the sockets on the inner to snap the soaker into. On the front where you can see the caps of the ones in the inner, the caps are black - you don't notice them. The snap caps on the wings are lilac on the outside and white on the inner. All of the sockets are white no matter where they are so I think she maybe only has colour choices for the caps.


----------



## thelilbump

I neeeeeeed that nappy :cry:


----------



## boltonlass

Aww thats so pretty - bit girly for my liking but if i had that my sister would be so jealous, she has already asked if she can borrow some of my wraps in summer to put over sposies :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Can I add to my order a boho print with a hot pink inner and the trifold thingy [is that the one that goes best? ] I'm gonna start paypaling money from wednesday but Liam doesn't know shhhh!


----------



## Twiglet

Oh and an AIO 3SR please :flower: :)


----------



## thelilbump

boltonlass said:


> Aww thats so pretty - bit girly for my liking but if i had that my sister would be so jealous, she has already asked if she can borrow some of my wraps in summer to put over sposies :rofl:

:rofl: i really think she needs convincing to use fluff! 



Twiglet said:


> Can I add to my order a boho print with a hot pink inner and the trifold thingy [is that the one that goes best? ] I'm gonna start paypaling money from wednesday but Liam doesn't know shhhh!

Lol did that picture just swing you? :haha: what size did you want? Yea Michelle thinks the trifold goes better in the AIO :thumbup:

edit; oh ok u posted that above :blush:


----------



## princessellie

ohh its cute, i wonder why she used so many different colours of snaps lol

i think i prefer baby pink tbh, the hot pink doesnt look exactly like it matches, although i suppose if its inside youre not gna see it at the same time as you see the outer anyway are you?

if i got baby pink inner i could easy get pink snaps and pink serge aswell, i reckon thatd look nice, very pink but thats the kind of thing i am into hahaha

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: yep! It swung me! I had to type it out quickly as Liam was next to me and began looking :haha: he doesn't want me buying anymore :rofl:


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> Aww thats so pretty - bit girly for my liking but if i had that my sister would be so jealous, she has already asked if she can borrow some of my wraps in summer to put over sposies :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: i really think she needs convincing to use fluff!Click to expand...

I know!! I keep trying - everytime we visit I put Leila in her cutest nappies but i dont think its working. She can't see the benefits and is put off by the washing :shrug:

Have bought her a reusable swim nappy for her hols though so will see if that sways her a little - its pink and looks cute :haha:


----------



## Kota

i REALLY shouldn't have opened this thread....


----------



## anothersquish

Kota said:


> i REALLY shouldn't have opened this thread....

:rofl:


----------



## Kota

when i get caught for spending all 'our' money on nappies i'm blaming you Squish! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:


----------



## Kota

hmmmm. how long have we got to pay did you say?
I def need a 'monkeying around' but think i also neeeeeeeeeeeeed to have a 'little golden book' 
but what colour inners? :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

they'll be here roughly 5 weeks time (give or take a lil depending how many michelle's having to make) hopefully so payment anytime within that period please. 

Off to nosey at materials....


----------



## thelilbump

ooh little golden books a tough one! Maybe chocolate or blue, maybe the lime?

Moneky round either choc or lime?


----------



## anothersquish

I get blamed for nappy addiction all the time....its fine! Just dont give him my address!!


----------



## anothersquish

NB im wayyy into darker colours for inners so Id go with the chocolate every time!


----------



## Kota

yep def thinking choc for the monkeys... 
and either baby blue, lime or choc for the golden books.. 

oh this is baaaaaaaaaaaaad. :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

---updated to here---


it's a tough one that golden books, shame there isn't a yellow/caramel


----------



## anothersquish

Id probably go with Lime for golden book


----------



## Kota

Yep, I've slept on it and have decided, 
I need 

Monkeying Around outer
Orange Minkee inner

and 

Little Golden Book outer
chocolate minkee inner

Both AIO 3SR with trifold soakers

Not fussed about popper/snap colours, I'm happy to let her decide. 

Is that all the info you need for now?


----------



## thelilbump

[email protected] I need!

Yupp will sort this tonight :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

Kota got the nappy bug *giggles*


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:


----------



## Kota

:blush: my OH is already regretting saying we could 'try cloth'. :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

I think most cloth bum OHs end up with a look of sheer resignation on thier faces whenever we go "ooo look at my new fluff! Its it PRETTY!" 

I told mine I had ordered new WN as well as Ittis, Mutt the HLs later this month....his only query was when I wanted him to go buy another fluff tower from Ikea....


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> I think most cloth bum OHs end up with a look of sheer resignation on thier faces whenever we go "ooo look at my new fluff! Its it PRETTY!"
> 
> I told mine I had ordered new WN as well as Ittis, Mutt the HLs later this month....*his only query was when I wanted him to go buy another fluff tower from Ikea....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I'm definitely in (although am online on my phone so will put in my order next week!!)

Just to confirm... is it the AIO's that don't need a wrap?


----------



## anothersquish

Jetters said:


> Just to confirm... is it the AIO's that don't need a wrap?

Yeap, AIOs dont need a wrap


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Just to confirm... is it the AIO's that don't need a wrap?
> 
> Yeap, AIOs dont need a wrapClick to expand...

yupp :thumbup:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm well excited :) these will be my first Mutts :happydance:

Everytime I tell OH I've bought something he just makes fun of the name :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Ta!! OH decides which nappies he likes based purely on names- fave is itti bitti!


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> I'm well excited :) these will be my first Mutts :happydance:
> 
> Everytime I tell OH I've bought something he just makes fun of the name :dohh:

my Oh's the same, he had great fun with the female hygiene products like jimmy riddles and jam sponge etc :dohh: :blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

LOL thats funny! My OH just went "yeah great nice" and turned away with my cloth san pro

He just goes "what the hell is a muttaqin? it doesnt even sound nice"


----------



## Twiglet

Mine went around singing "Caitlyn's butt is gonna be in a Muttttttttt" :dohh:

He's actually looking forward to them after I fessed up yesterday but I'm sending my rented doppler back this week as I'm not using it so there's £30 to paypal right over :dance:


----------



## princessellie

haha paul likes whichever ones i tell him too :haha:

x


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Mine went around singing "Caitlyn's butt is gonna be in a Muttttttttt" :dohh:
> 
> He's actually looking forward to them after I fessed up yesterday but I'm sending my rented doppler back this week as I'm not using it so there's £30 to paypal right over :dance:

now did u tell him about the one or both :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha naughty donna

x


----------



## Twiglet

One! Dont think he'd handle both :rofl: 

And that was the GN one! :blush: :muaha:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


n ellie, not naughty just realistic :rofl: x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I said my nappy from Ellie was a gift ;) and then I slipped up the other day when he asked where that brown nappy thing is and I said swapped it :dohh:

I tell you what, if Liam comes to the meet, you girls have to be my alibi as I've blamed so many nappies on you lot giving me them to borrow! :haha: [yeah you know that brand new Flip you got sent to mine Ellie etc]


----------



## princessellie

hahaha, i dont mind being an alibi, say im asking you to test them for me, and so you got them free :lol:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: woo! Why thankyou! 

He doesn't know I get a bit extra money a month and I dont enlighten him seeming as his disappears each month :blush:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha no paul doesnt realise i use my paypal money as well as his bank account money lol

x


----------



## thelilbump

teehee u girls r sneaky!

I always tell my Oh and he'll be like 'no your not' but he knows i will anyway :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Same here Donna, I use Lee's paypal as my own decides sometimes it doesn't like my bank :shrug: so I've given up on it and just use the money from our joint account which is linked to Lee's paypal. He just gives me a raised eyebrow and goes "what is a Weenotions/Flip/etc"


----------



## Rachel_C

Well the AIO boho Mutt has passed the poo-in-the-jumperoo test! Leyla did the mankiest runny poo while she was in the jumperoo and the mutt contained it all. :happydance: She still had to have a bath as it was rank but I'm impressed with the nappy!


----------



## thelilbump

i don't even get the eyebrow anymore :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> Well the AIO boho Mutt has passed the poo-in-the-jumperoo test! Leyla did the mankiest runny poo while she was in the jumperoo and the mutt contained it all. :happydance: She still had to have a bath as it was rank but I'm impressed with the nappy!

As strange as it sounds but I'm happy to hear that :happydance:

Aren't they gross them poops that it's just easier to dunk them in the bath than try and clean every last bit :sick:


----------



## thelilbump

---thread updated to here, kota and jetters added ---


----------



## thelilbump

Orders close tonight :happydance: so hopefully I might get an idea of time frames from Michelle sometime next week, will keep this thread updated :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: I thought you meant me then...pregnancy and baby brain :smug:


----------



## thelilbump

:haha: nope 'muttaqin lady' real name is michelle, feels a bit rude to keep callin her mutt lady :rofl: unless you've got handy with a sewing machine and can churn me out about 50 custom nappies in say the next fortnight....?


----------



## Twiglet

Nope! :rofl:

I can use a sewing machine but I cant promise you'd get something back that resembles a nappy :rofl:


----------



## sezzlebum

Donna can you get AIOs with a side snap rather than front?


----------



## sezzlebum

nm ordered anyway lol


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Nope! :rofl:
> 
> I can use a sewing machine but I cant promise you'd get something back that resembles a nappy :rofl:

:rofl:



sezzlebum said:


> Donna can you get AIOs with a side snap rather than front?

sorry i missed this, Bnb was down last night by the time i got on to check. I don't think she can do side snap at the moment as it doesn't give it as an option but on another page on her site it does say side snap. I can ask if you want unless your happy with front?


----------



## sezzlebum

would prefer a side snap if poss, we dont get droop with them lol


----------



## thelilbump

will ask if she can :flower:


----------



## sezzlebum

spanking you x


----------



## thelilbump

Just updating ladies; Michelle is working on these now as far as I'm aware, however she's had to order some more fabrics in so it's delayed it a little while, think it will be another few weeks yet :flower:


----------



## Kota

any word on how these are going?


----------



## Rachel_C

I can't wait to see pics of all your LOs in the Mutts you ordered!


----------



## thelilbump

I spoke to Michelle the other day and she's hoping to dispatch at the beginning of next week all being well :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

:dance: 
yay, thank you,


----------



## Jetters

Wooohoo I can't wait! I can't even remember what I ordered now :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

it all adds to the mystery :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:o awesome, so... how long does shipping from the US take? x


----------



## thelilbump

normally from dispatch they are here within 7-10 days, it depends on how long customs take etc etc. Not sure how things are going to pan out given that they are closing airports again from tomorrow though :hissy:


----------



## Kota

really? argh! this would want to stop, I've got flights at the end of hte month to from London to Newquay!


----------



## thelilbump

I know i just heard it on the radio news, i didn't quite catch it all but airports are closing from tomorrow morning indefinatly. Daft volcano!


----------



## anothersquish

argh, stupid volcano!


----------



## Kota

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...bring-volcanic-ash-back-into-UK-airspace.html

not happy!


----------



## thelilbump

nor me!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:(


----------



## anothersquish

I want my doggie nappy....evil volcano!


----------



## thelilbump

FX it won't effect them!


----------



## Kota

sorry to nag.. but departure date looms.. any word on these? :blush:


----------



## sugarpuff

and if she hasn't posted them yet, does she want to make another one ??? :rofl: oh i'm obsessed...


----------



## thelilbump

thats ok i've been nagging too as i'm also running to a deadline!! she assured me she was posting yesterday/today I'm awaiting an email to confirm but i keep forgetting the time difference :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: ladies

Just a quick update for those of you who have an order placed for the Muttaqin order - they are finally on there way :D :D took 10 days longer than originally estimated but at least they are on their way now. I will work hard to make sure there is a quick turn around on them as long as they are here before the end of next week as after next weekend i will be unable to post. To all those of you have paid already thankyou. For those who have not yet paid, please can you do so as soon as possible. If there are any difficulties with payments please do let me know and we can discuss it further. 

In addition, please note that in the unlikely event there are any issues with your nappies I obviously can't sort this as quickly as usual whilst the shop is closed but if you email me with the details and put your nappy to one side, as soon as the store reopens I will do my best to rectify it as quickly as possible. 

thanks girls :flower:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yaaaaay! I'll pay asap (should be tomorrow) :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Wooohoo! Am off to pay now xx


----------



## Jetters

Ok have paid- and stuck a MamaPack on there too! Woop!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What mutt did you order, jetters?


----------



## Jetters

Erm... oh, this is embarressing. I can't really remember!!! :dohh: but according to the brief description, one medium AIO and one newborn fitted :rofl:

How about you??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

2 med AIOs, very excited!!! We'll all have to take piccies when they arrive... or Donna could tease us with a big one :D


----------



## Lunaty

owww bummed out i missed this.. could any of the girls that have ordered a AIO let me know how absorbent they are?! I am wondering if they hold a little more then the fitteds or if they are about the same.. :)


----------



## anothersquish

hmm puppies! Cant wait :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

FemmeEnceinte said:


> 2 med AIOs, very excited!!! We'll all have to take piccies when they arrive... or Donna could tease us with a big one :D

Moi? As if i would do such a thing :shrug: :haha:


Just keep everything crossed that they arrive by next friday! I keep watching the tracking code like they're magically going to appear here if i press f5 enough times :rofl:


----------



## sugarpuff

can i bagsie any girly AIOs in medium or 3sr that people decide not to have ??

pweeeease :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

:haha: I'm getting a few for the store too SP, plus i think we'll do it again in july :thumbup:


----------



## sezzlebum

:D keep refreshing donna :D


----------



## sugarpuff

thelilbump said:


> :haha: I'm getting a few for the store too SP, plus i think we'll do it again in july :thumbup:

can i have first dibs ?


----------



## thelilbump

I'll think about it :haha:


----------



## sugarpuff

:flower:


----------



## Lunaty

oww thats a good one, i will have to test one of those before I order some in :) hopefully by the time i get things started here you will be in need of some more and we can get another coop :D


----------



## thelilbump

I haven't tried the AIO's yet tbh Sam but Rachel has and she seems to like them so hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_mi

So wished I'd bit the bullet and jumped in on this!! Let me know get in the queue about any extras you have laying around once they come in and roll on July!! xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

paid! omgggggggggggggggggg :happydance: soo excited for these!


----------



## thelilbump

Mummy_mi emailed you back hunny :flower:

Femme; thanks :hugs:



I'm hoping and praying they come before friday though girls, it's cutting it fine! :cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What happens if they don't?


----------



## thelilbump

I'm not entirely sure as yet tbh. I'll be a bit stuck because i can't do a lot until i return from my holidays. Luckily for me I have a relative staying here whilst i'm away so hopefully there should not be any difficulties in getting the parcel but, meant in the nicest possible way, i do not trust giving someone else the responsibility of packaging them up and dispatching them as I'm not sure she would know what was what and i think it's quite a responsibility to ask of someone else aswell. Therefore with this in mind they will have to be dispatched upon my return. If anyone then wants to cancel their order or postpone it then that is understandable and we can discuss it further. 

I'm not sure what else to do tbh, i keep going over it in my mind and wittering at the OH about it but he keeps telling me to stop worrying about it for the time being. Do you ladies think it sounds a fair proposal?


----------



## sezzlebum

if your away, your away

simples :D

how long is u away for chick?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Meh, I can wait... unless you're going for like 6 months? :lol:

Or you could redirect your mail to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! muahahahaaaa


----------



## thelilbump

no no 6 months i wish!!! we're away for 2 and a bit weeks, i'll be jetlagged when I get back but I will do my uber best to get them out as quickly as i possibly can manage on my return. 


:rofl: femme, i nearly said that before 'or i could get them redirected to femme to sort out' :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'd do it too! :D


----------



## thelilbump

haha you might change you're mind if you saw how complicated it was!

well saying that the hard bits done they just need matching up to orders now :dohh:

You just want a nosey at all the mutt prettyness really!!


----------



## sezzlebum

ooh donna if u have any left, could i get a mama pack? i meant to ask on my last order but forgot :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> haha you might change you're mind if you saw how complicated it was!
> 
> well saying that the hard bits done they just need matching up to orders now :dohh:
> 
> You just want a nosey at all the mutt prettyness really!!

I'm sure I could manage, if worst comes to worst you know where I am :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

sezzlebum said:


> ooh donna if u have any left, could i get a mama pack? i meant to ask on my last order but forgot :(

I will check stock levels and try my bets to remember :thumbup:



FemmeEnceinte said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> haha you might change you're mind if you saw how complicated it was!
> 
> well saying that the hard bits done they just need matching up to orders now :dohh:
> 
> You just want a nosey at all the mutt prettyness really!!
> 
> I'm sure I could manage, if worst comes to worst you know where I am :hugs:Click to expand...

aww ta hunny :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

If you're away you're away hun! No rush :hug:


----------



## thelilbump

Just updating; tracking says left origin country and has done for the past 2 days, it tends to do this as a rule and then suddenly update loads after a few days. Fingers crossed it might update tomoz :flower:


----------



## anothersquish

like as a nice postie man knocking on your door !


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*prays to god of cloth...*

*wonders who god of cloth is?*


----------



## thelilbump

hmmm femme, not sure, how about just praying to the god of parcelforce :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

the bank manager?


----------



## sjbno1

aww these sound like nice nappies :) I feel I need to go and do some googling to see what you have coming and to get jealous :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Atm, OH is the god of cloth... and a mean one :(


----------



## anothersquish

slap him.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Apparently I spend too much but, tbh... I hardly spend anything and you ladies can vouch for that! Right? :D


----------



## sugarpuff

i haven't seen you spend a thing :shhh:

:haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Good, so it's settled... OH is a bully! :(


:lol:


----------



## thelilbump

I can vouch for you femme :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Okay mini update; parcels arrived in uk so thats fab, bad news is its awaiting charges which should be relatively straight forward but it can take weeks sometimes so will have to wait and see :hissy:


----------



## sezzlebum

booooooooooooo to charges 

boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## thelilbump

I know yea!! They might have been here thursday if not and now i have to wait for the letter before I can pay the release and arrange delivery as I can't get to the stoopid depot to pick it up either it's too far :hissy:


----------



## Jetters

Booo why charges??


----------



## thelilbump

there probably won't be any, maybe import duty not sure on that but if they open the parcel to check the contents they charge you £8 i think. I've only ever had vatable products charged as never had anything thats needed it so not usre how it works but am about to find out i guess!


----------



## Lunaty

god that sucks!!! hope you can get it sorted they always find something to charge you for!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Hey girls, 

Ok quick note, I have got to apologise to you girls, please don't be cross with me but I can't possibly post all these pretty nappies that turned up on my door step this morning. They're all mine i tell you :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## sugarpuff

oooooooooooo show me the shop ones !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

andddd ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy_mi

Share the Mutt love!!!


----------



## thelilbump

i will girlies but they're being snapped up already, think i only have 1 dragonflies and now 1 pink boho on chocolate AIO's left now. Will take piccies :flower:


----------



## mummy_mi

*prays to the fluffy gods*


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: i'll be back in an hour or so with piccies :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_mi

Not sure how far down on the waiting list I am for leftover AIO's but I love boho blossom on choc and will snap it up if the others before me dont want it *starts praying again*

But if thats taken, which I'm sure someone above me is going to want then I'd take the dragonflies if no one want that xx


----------



## thelilbump

am trying to upload photies as we speak, got a new camera though and it's not playing ball!


----------



## mummy_mi

Stupid new fangled technology!! hehe


----------



## Jetters

Oooh they're here!!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

mummy_mi; SP has asked for the Boho am sorry, there is still the dragonflies though and as said before i'll be redoing this at the end of the month.

Jetters; I adore your ickle nappy it's sooooooo cute :cloud9:

Figured out the camera, i forgot to switch it on :blush: :haha: it's been a stressful day what can i say! Anyway now the upload keeps failing :grr:


----------



## mummy_mi

Re-doing it at the end of this month? Roughly how long did it take from starting the coop them arriving, just seeing if its worth saving my pennies to get a boho on the new coop xx


----------



## thelilbump

Approx 7 weeks i think its been. There was a lot in this order, over thirty and they were all custom made so took poor Michelle (Mutt lady) a while, i felt a bit bad actually when i opened the parcel and saw just how many nappies there were as i'd pestered a little!


----------



## Jetters

Mummy_mi I think it's worth it, it's been a long wait but it's actually been quite exciting and I got two customs for like £25! Bargainous :D


Ahhh I CAN'T WAIT to see my titchy little nappies, especially since I've forgotten what I eventually chose :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummy_mi

Hmm how much is the Dragonflies? It might be worth trying it I guess to see if I like it before ordering customs!


----------



## thelilbump

they're 17.99 hunny, they are a 3sr AIO :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh another one! *plans*


----------



## mummy_mi

thelilbump said:


> they're 17.99 hunny, they are a 3sr AIO :flower:

I think sized is best for Chloe but we'll take it and see please if it's still available! Shall I pm you or if you still have my email, send me an invoice?

Whatevers easiest xx


----------



## thelilbump

Twig; lol! Have u even told Mr Twig about them yet?? :rofl:

MM; i'll email you :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Oh dear :blush:


----------



## Jetters

What does 3sr mean?


----------



## sugarpuff

three size or 3 snap rise - ie. 3 sizes in one like bgs :flower:


----------



## Jetters

Ahh I see! Ta! xx


----------



## thelilbump

Yea 3 step rise, it's just the 3 rows of snaps that makes it adjustable :flower:


----------



## sugarpuff

step ! that was the word i was looking for ! :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love how pretty these are, but seems a shame to put a wrap over. In the hot weather could I just put him in one of these and lay him on a towel or something? xx


----------



## sugarpuff

on the few warm days we've had, audrey's been wrapless, she's left her fair share of damp patches but that's the price you pay for beauty :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

On no do they need wraps! That makes me sad!


----------



## Lunaty

not all of them.. they have AIO's too but most of them around are fitteds :)


----------



## thelilbump

Yes as i said on the fb group, fitteds do need wrap generally but some people leave them off during the day if there baby isn't a particularly heavy wetter and in the warmer weather as thye just dry through. They do AIO's too though which don't need anything else


----------



## thelilbump

Okay all those that have been paid for have been posted this afternoon. If you didn't get the email confirming this and have paid please can you let me know :flower:


----------



## mummy_mi

brill ty, and have a lovely hols, will miss you xx


----------



## Jetters

Yay thanks! Have a great holiday xxx


----------



## thelilbump

awwh thanks ladies :hugs: am still on hand tomoz if there any problems :flower:


----------

